# Lets talk fishing!



## MorbidTravis (Jun 19, 2009)

i think this would be the appropriate place to put this seeing some people consider fishing a sport.

what kind of fishing do you guys like to do? 
salt/fresh, pier, trolling, big game,shark, deep sea, night fishing, etc

as for me i like to go fishing off a pier at night and use a rod hooked with a sabiki rig to catch pinfish(tarpon candy) and catch what ever bites, although i have had bad luck with catching sting rays.

what about you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

i've only done saltwater fishing before. it's quite thrilling. i don't know much about fishing poles... i have one and don't know shit about it. i used to do it with just fishing line and pull em in by hand (we cubans are a simple people ) that worked pretty well actually.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to do cray fishing on my friend's boat a few years ago in False Bay near Cape Town. It was good fun, but cray fishing was banned in the area.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 20, 2009)

excelent thread(i cant spell for shit ) i'v had a saltwater tank for years and years, i'm a huge fish fan. I totally dig fishing, but i always throw them back, i like fish and respect them so i can never bring myself to kill them.

Me tank back in the day, and some close ups of my purple mushrooms


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> I used to do cray fishing on my friend's boat a few years ago in False Bay near Cape Town. It was good fun, but cray fishing was banned in the area.



crayfish, like the big lobsters (spiney lobsters i think...?)

because some people call those little tiny lobsters that you can find in creeks and rivers crayfish but i think those are actually CRAWfish... and i believe there actually is a difference although i'm sure there's someone out there who'd like to argue that one.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 20, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> crayfish, like the big lobsters (spiney lobsters i think...?)
> 
> because some people call those little tiny lobsters that you can find in creeks and rivers crayfish but i think those are actually CRAWfish... and i believe there actually is a difference although i'm sure there's someone out there who'd like to argue that one.



we call them crawdads round younder


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2009)

crawdads r the little ones, no?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 21, 2009)

yes


----------

